# Careful using Ultrasonic Cleaner, removed aluminum



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

For those who have used an ultrasonic cleaner, if you have used a clear cleaner, after cleaning you will see aluminum particles, aluminum dust, in the bottom. You may want to reconsider using it and using a carb cleaner dunk tank instead or shortening the cleaning time, possibly 10 minutes. My ultrasonic cleaner without running, has a heater that will heat the fluid to 150-170 degrees. I put my carbs in, let it sit and soak until the temperature is up there, that will take several hours, then turn it on for 5-7 minutes.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

some of the dust could be aluminum oxide, which is white or gray powder, that comes off during cleaning. This is not necessarily bad, although the oxide layer on aluminum actually helps protect and seal the outer surface of aluminum. So once the oxide is removed, the remaining clean metal will oxidize again, creating another layer of aluminum oxide.

But your caution is warranted, and I only use softer soaps when cleaning carbs.

thanks.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Good advice JL! I've always worried about the shafts vibrating and eroding the opening...especially the throttle shaft.

I believe in good soak in carb cleaner followed by a hot/short ultrasonic bath in dawn dish soap to remove the organic residues and particulate.


----------



## ou2mame (Dec 23, 2019)

I've had good experiences with my ultrasonic cleaner. I didn't notice any metal flaking off. I have noticed that newer carbs are cast pretty shitty, I mean like mangled pretty much. It could be really cheap aluminum falling apart because there's impurities, contaminants, air pockets, etc..


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Used to have one of these big guys for cleaning large photofinishing processor racks. You could run virtually any ferrous or nonferrous metal through it without damage using SC52 Cleaning Concentrate, which is moderately acidic & formulated to strip metal oxides and metallic coatings. https://www.sharpertek.com/shclsoforreo.html


 May be used on all ferrous and nonferrous metals:
Aluminum
Iron
Brass
Copper
Pewter
And other metals
 
https://catalog.upcorp.com/item/ultrasonic-power-corporation/39-90-gallon-cleaning-systems/up-5424-3


----------



## strtch5881 (Oct 6, 2018)

I use about a cup of Simple Green HD to 6 liters of water with good results. It is cheap and does not attack the aluminum. I have cleaned a couple hundred carbs and parts without an issue.
The heat is up to temp after only 10 minutes if you turn the ultrasonic on. The freq. action heats up the solution also.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

tabora said:


> Used to have one of these big guys for cleaning large photofinishing processor racks. You could run virtually any ferrous or nonferrous metal through it without damage using SC52 Cleaning Concentrate, which is moderately acidic & formulated to strip metal oxides and metallic coatings. https://www.sharpertek.com/shclsoforreo.html
> 
> 
> May be used on all ferrous and nonferrous metals:
> ...


geez, you could just put the whole snowblower in that one.

tx.


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

hello forum, great topic. If I may, I would like to add a youtube clip of from guy who has some good ideas. The shop is called Steve's small engine saloon and is worth taking a look at. For Ultrasonic cleaners he fills up his tub with water but to keep the water clean he puts his parts in plastic containers with the cleaning solution added to it. He likes gasoline for top cleaner and others have suggested putting mineral spirits in the container. 
Quick question about the ultrasonic cleaners. I use a shower filter in our shower which filters out hard water contaminants, when they are used they do a great job. Usually they are replaced after 6 months but can be expensive. I was wondering if the hard, possibly plastic cartridge could be cleaned and reused by putting it in the ultrasonic cleaner? 
See photo of cartridge below.

Here is a link to Steve's ultrasonic video -


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

The items you are cleaning are suppose to be suspended in the solution, for us, in a wire basket. If they are sitting in the bottom I've been told by the manufacturers and distributors, you will shorten the life of the transducers. Nothing can touch the bottom. Putting components in a glass container where the container is touching the bottom is not acceptable.


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

JLawrence08648 said:


> The items you are cleaning are suppose to be suspended in the solution, for us, in a wire basket. If they are sitting in the bottom I've been told by the manufacturers and distributors, you will shorten the life of the transducers. Nothing can touch the bottom. Putting components in a glass container where the container is touching the bottom is not acceptable.


JLawrence08648 take a look at the video, all items in the container are put in the basket, nothing is touching the bottom.


----------

